# Considering Gaming Laptop ASUS G551 JK or Lenovo Y50



## sandeepraut (Nov 9, 2014)

Hello guys Considering to buy new gaming laptop .. confused between asus g551jk and Lenovo y50 ..
can you guys comment on this .. is it worth comparing.


----------



## omega44-xt (Nov 9, 2014)

Y50 has better GPU but inferior screen(even inferior to Y500)
ASUS one has better display but bit inferior GPU

Both are good options


----------



## $hadow (Nov 9, 2014)

I will pick Asus. If the game do not look good so what is the use of good gpu.


----------



## seamon (Nov 9, 2014)

Go for MSI with core i7 and GTX 870m.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 9, 2014)

I would go for the Asus one too. Screen matters........... A LOT


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 9, 2014)

give a budget. I'd choose y50 over Asus G551JK


----------



## sandeepraut (Nov 9, 2014)

i'm planning to buy up to 85k ...


----------



## seamon (Nov 10, 2014)

sandeepraut said:


> i'm planning to buy up to 85k ...



power=Y50.
Screen=Asus.


----------

